# Freezing Plastic Chocolate



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Just asking for verification....

Planning on taking some plastic chocolate in my checked baggage on a trip. I wasn't thinking I'd have any problems with it getting too cold....

...anyone able to contradict me?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Nope, no contradictions......it'll be fine!:smiles:


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

No problems.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

This might be a dumb question but what is "plastic chocolate"?

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

It's that stuff you buy at the novelty store....right next to the plastic vomit...:lol:

No, seriously, it's modeling chocolate......you melt chocolate (white or dark) and mix it with corn syrup. The corn syrup seizes the chocolate and makes it into a pliable, moldable medium. You can use it for a lot of things....covering cakes, making flowers, sculpting figures, ribbons, bows.....etc.:smiles:


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the responses!

One of those things you just want to be _sure_ of...


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh ok...I have just never heard molding chocolate being refered to as plastic chocolate...ya learn something new everyday...

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a guess...it may have gotten the name from the french term for the stuff, which I'm pretty sure is _chocolat plastique_.

btw, the cake I made to place it on turned out beautifully, the bride (who had actually been out of the loop on the whole thing - my bro-in-law the groom handled it and surprised her with it) came up to me with tears in her eyes and hugged me when she saw it!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Mellow bride! They usually can't STAND to be out of the loop!!!:lol::lol:


----------

